# Pollock



## otuatail (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi guys. I went to a supermarket the other day and bought 4 frozen Pollock. I have roasting bags. Now I just love cod in butter sauce. I was thinking what could I do with these Pollock's using a roasting bag. I love hot spicy curries and mild Korma's. Maybe something lime this. I wouldn't want to distract the flavor of the fish in any way so I would love adventurist ideas.

TIA

P.S. I used to go to India and have my own recipes far beater than a curry shop. A good forum slot for curies is needed.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 10, 2018)

Beer battered, deep fried, drizzled with lemon juice or topped with tartar sauce, and serve with chips (what the yanks call French fries) and cole slaw.

*Irish Style Fish & Chips 
*
Ingredients:
1 gallon of canola oil
4 large russet potatoes
2 cups flour
1½ tsp baking powder
2 eggs
1½ cups Irish Stout Beer 
1½ lb firm-fleshed white fish
Salt & fresh ground black pepper
½ cup corn starch

Instructions:
Peel the potatoes, slice each potato into ½-inch thick slices, and cut each slice into ½-inch chips. Place the chips into a bowl of ice water and allow them to sit for at least 30 minutes, or up to overnight. 
Pour canola oil into a deep fryer to the fill line, or pour 3 inches of canola oil into a Dutch oven fitted with a deep-fry thermometer and heat the oil to 325oF.

Remove the chips from the ice water, drain, and blot off any excess water. Fry the chips, a handful or two at a time, in the 325oF oil for 5 minutes, then remove them to paper towels to drain. Allow the oil to return to temperature, then repeat the process until all the chips have been fried. Allow the chips to cool to room temperature while you prepare the fish.

Increase the temperature of the oil to 350oF. Preheat the oven to 225oF. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

Cut the fish into 4oz fillets, dry with paper towels, and set aside. Put the flour and baking powder in a medium bowl and whisk to combine. Add the eggs, water, and Irish Stout and whisk until it forms a smooth batter. Place the cornstarch in a shallow dish. 

Generously salt and pepper both sides of the fish fillets, dredge them in the cornstarch a few at a time, submerge them in the batter to coat completely, allowing the excess batter to drip back into the bowl, and gently place them directly into the 350oF oil, turning frequently, until golden brown on all sides. Do not crowd the fryer. Remove the fillets to paper towels to drain. When all the fillets have been fried, transfer them to the parchment lined baking sheet and put them in the 225oF oven to keep warm. 

Increase the oil temperature to 375oF. 

Fry the chips a second time, a handful or two at a time, in the 375oF oil until golden brown and crispy, then remove them to fresh paper towels to drain. 

Serve the fish and chips with a side of coleslaw and provide lemon wedges, tartar sauce, ketchup, and malt vinegar as condiments


----------



## otuatail (Dec 10, 2018)

I was thinking more of a cooking in sauce recipe, but this looks okay.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 10, 2018)

I like cooking fish with simple seasoning and a sauce on the side or drizzled over it. The flavor of a mild fish like pollock would be overwhelmed by cooking it in a highly seasoned sauce.

One of my favorite ways to make pollock is to sprinkle it with Penzeys Trinidad seasoning, which includes lemon, garlic and ginger. Then I dredge it with flour and sauté it with olive oil. You could do this in a roasting bag with butter or oil.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 10, 2018)

Are you talking about an Indian butter sauce, otu? Not, say, a French style.

Also, are they pollock filets?


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 10, 2018)

I'd agree with keeping it simple and light. 

 I like to cook fish like this in individual casseroles with a bed of spinach and drizzled with seasoned lemon butter, then topped with buttered Panko bread crumbs and baked till the fish is done and the crumb topping is golden.


*GG,* I'm adding Penzeys Trinidad seasoning to my order list. Sounds great.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 10, 2018)

I normally like both steak and fish done very simply as well, but I have to say that the flounder francese that I had yesterday was really good. And it was swimming in the sauce.


----------

